# Hexer fks und RPG



## Amraam (27. August 2010)

Was mir eigentlich aufgefallen ist.

Wenn ein priester jemanden schildet (guter zauber), verwendet er dafür doch die seelenenergie des zu schildenden zieles. (debuff geschwächte seele).

eigentlich könnte man den zauber seelendieb ja so "ausspielen", das dieser nicht die "seele" als solches zerstört, sondern ihr nur energie enzieht (und daraus dann nen kristall auflädt, erstellt).

klar, an der situation als solches (lebewesen qäulen [DS macht ja damage], raub von lebens/seelenenergie) ändert sich ja nix.


aber ich persöhnlich fänds so einfacher zum ... erklären XD



Seelenbrunnen?

mit dem Seelenbrunnen kann man ja keine Seelensplitter herstellen, sondern lediglich gesundheitssteine.

wie funktioniert der eigentlich (Lore-technisch/RP?)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. August 2010)

Den Seelenbrunnen würde ich im RP nicht nutzten da er (für mich) nur eine Spieltechnische Erscheinung ist.
Genauso wie Licht wirkende Untote und so weiter.


----------



## Amraam (2. September 2010)

der seelenbrunnen als solches währe teoretisch nutzbar, abgewandelt zwar , .... aber was wirklich -- stört ist das mit dem ritual...

ok, seelenbrunnen als solches wiederspricht den status des hexers (hei heilsteine.... und eine animation die ich eher einer druiden fk zugeordnet hätte...)

zumindest sind die Splitter-brauchenden Hexer fertigkeiten einfach zu erklären..

mit der Energie eines (kraft)Seelensplitters wird ein riss in der wirklichkeit (trennung normaluniversum/nether) erschaffen, womit der hexer anschliesend direckten zugriff auf die nether-energie bekommt. 

mit dieser energie kann dann der hexer sich nen Dämonen aus dem nether fischen, ne person durchn nether schleifen, feuerbälle mit vieeel bums dahinter basteln.....


oder er nutzt die (begrenzte) energie eines Schards direckt um z.b. nen gegner sofort , ohne energie sammeln zu müssen, nen zauber um die ohren zu schleudern...


das einzige was hier nicht reinpasst ist wie schon gesagt der Seelenbrunnen, bzw Seelenstein.

Seelenbrunnen, ok erklärbar:

Hexer nutzt den Aufriss im nether um steine mit einer (begrenzten) heilkraft zu basteln (Druiden !) (dauert aber und verlangt viel konzentration, drumm ist es, sollte nur 1ner gebraucht werden leichter die energie eines Schards direckt zu nutzen um sich nen gesu zu basteln)

hier passt aber das mit den 2helfern nichtmehr, _und_ das ding macht keinen ... brunnen... . 

Egal wie ich den Seelenbrunnen versuch zu erklären, ich komm nicht auf diese brunnenform -.-


Thema Seelensteine:

wenn ich einer person "die seele an den leib binden" würde, wies laut beschreibung der stein macht... die verletzung bleibt doch trozdehm, und somit der körper etwas naja ... tot



---------

Man merkt, so wie ich mirn hexer vorstelle, einer der sich was energie-beherschung weeeiiitt aus dehm fenster lehnt.

so wie die SW-magierinen 

was passiert wenn das schiefgeht?
Wenigstens sind wir dann nichtmehr hier um das saubermachen zu müssen...


----------

